
Why Are Coronavirus Cases Decreasing? Experts Say Restrictions Are Working - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/24/us/coronavirus-cases-decreasing.html
======
sharemywin
somebody posted a interesting comment:

For all of those pointing to Sweden as an effective count-strategy, here is
some data to consider

Deaths per million

Sweden: 575

USA: 545

Denmark: 108

Finland: 60

Norway: 49

(Iceland, the final Nordic country, is 29 but is separate geographically and
thus appropriate to exclude)

Conclusion: the rate of deaths in Sweden is 5-12x higher than comparable
Nordic countries.

Now, let's look at the impact on the economy...

OECD’s biannual Economic Outlook summary full-year GDP growth forecast

Sweden: -7.8% to -6.7%

Denmark: -7.1% to -5.8%

U.S. -8.5% to -7.3%

The European Commission forecast both Sweden and Denmark to experience a -5.3%
GDP contraction.

Conclusion: the lax coronavirus policies in Sweden contributed to deaths per
capita 5-12x higher than comparable Nordic countries while not having any
measurable positive impact on the performance of the economy.

